# Monty Williams...is kind of a turd?



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think I like Monty Williams. His demeanor is pretty rude, and he hasn't embraced the city of New Orleans. His comments on the fans cheering for Marcus Thornton in his return sealed that for me.

What say you?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't care at all for him giving Bellinelli PT over Thornton, but he's supposed to coach. If a coach wins all that other stuff doesn't matter and if he loses all that stuff doesn't matter either. I don't think he's used CP properly at all however. Paul is the only player on the team who can create or take care of the ball and it seems to me that the Hornets have lost several games this year exactly because he was taking the ball out of Paul's hands and giving it to Bellinelli and Ariza who create nothing except Turnovers.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure him out actually. Diable touched on some good points especially on him taking the ball out of Paul's hands.

As far as him not embracing the city, I don't get that from Monty. I think he's embraced the city just fine. We should be more concerned with the city embracing Monty and the Hornets. Monty understood why fans cheered for Thornton. He's young but he's kind of old school too in that you shouldn't be cheering for other guys on other teams. I liked Thornton too but I'm a team fan first. I'll root for you when you're not playing against my team. Monty came from Portland where the fans there are wild for their team. Even though the Lakers have fans everywhere in every city, I'll bet Monty didn't hear as many cheers for the Lakers in Portland as he has for the Lakers in New Orleans. Fans should be there to embrace and cheer on their team, not the other one. There are some in every arena though. There will always be some. Monty was like Byron Scott in the sense that he's going to coach the way he sees fit that he thinks will win his team games and not succumb to fans wanting their favorite player to get more minutes.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> “He’s a hometown kid, kind of,” said Williams. “This is where he’s from. Tons of family. (A positive reaction) wouldn’t surprise me. I sat there through the Lakers’ mess when our fans cheered for the Lakers. Marcus coming back to town, and people cheering for him, I think that’s a good thing.”
> 
> And, Williams conceded, he wouldn’t bristle at cheers for Thornton the way he did for the reaction received by the Lakers.
> 
> ...





> And from his perspective, Williams looked at Saturday night’s Thornton-comes-back-to-town as a storyline that would likely be overblown.
> 
> “There’s a bunch of subplots in this game tonight that mean nothing to us,” said Williams. “It’s a good story for you all, but I’m telling you now I’m not going to talk about it all day.
> 
> “I just think that you can get caught up in that and lose focus of what’s important. We’ve talked about the process of sticking to the fundamentals and what we’re trying to do at this point in the season. Obviously, there’s an emotional attachment to Marcus from everybody. And it’s not something I just want to sweep under the rug. But at the same time, we’re trying to win games.”




I don't find much wrong in these quotes. Did I miss any other quotes on this subject from Monty? Monty would probably feel this way whether it was Marcus, the Lakers, or any other player/team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Just you watch...Monty Williams failure to connect with the New Orleans fan will become an issue. Every interview I've seen he seems out of touch with the culture and abrupt. 

This is one of Chris Paul's worst seasons...I know he's had the injuries still, but his play seems to be off, especially when it relates to scoring and taking over games. I agree that Monty seems to be holding him back

Don't even get me started on Marcus Thornton, but the blame can't be solely on Williams. Management deserves an F here also.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What exactly kind of 'connecting' should Monty be doing? Going door to door shaking hands with every season ticket holder? Going to the many festivals around town? Or just satisfying the fans by playing the local kid? Monty isn't from around these parts. Just because we know about the culture doesn't mean a guy who's been here for less than a year does. He's trying to win games. What does the culture have to do with winning games? In his interviews he pretty much gets to the point. No excessive babbling. Is that what you mean by 'abrupt'? Have you watched him on CST's Hornets Coaches Report? I haven't found him abrupt. Sounds like you're nitpicking a bit, really. I mean I know he's a rookie and he's still learning this head coaching thing but it sounds to me like you really would like to gripe about Thornton but you just figured you'd throw something else in there too. So tell me, what would be your idea of Monty 'connecting' to the New Orleans fans? Besides catering to them by playing their local hometown kid. Would the New Orleans fan not connect to Monty if his team were winning games?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

You do know about the team's chances in the city of New Orleans right? How could not connecting with the culture of the fan NOT matter to a team that is perennially in the talk of being relocated/contracted? You have to know how tight knit and culturally proud most New Orleans residents are! Sean Payton and Drew Brees are demigods in the city because of their relationship with the city. Payton moves his house and people got upset! It matters. The Hornets have failed to connect with the city since they came here.

You made an awful lot of implications in your post that I didn't even start at. We were winning with Paul Silas too, but changes have to be made sometimes. I didn't even call for Monty's job!

Sidenote: Did you see how completely unaware of Mardi Gras he was?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Sean Payton and Drew Brees are demigods in the city because of their relationship with the city.


i bet monty williams will be pretty popular if he wins a championship too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Uhm. Yes? But sorry but they were already really really popular just for coming to New Orleans after Katrina willingly.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> You do know about the team's chances in the city of New Orleans right? How could not connecting with the culture of the fan NOT matter to a team that is perennially in the talk of being relocated/contracted? You have to know how tight knit and culturally proud most New Orleans residents are! Sean Payton and Drew Brees are demigods in the city because of their relationship with the city. Payton moves his house and people got upset! It matters. The Hornets have failed to connect with the city since they came here.
> 
> You made an awful lot of implications in your post that I didn't even start at. We were winning with Paul Silas too, but changes have to be made sometimes. I didn't even call for Monty's job!
> 
> Sidenote: Did you see how completely unaware of Mardi Gras he was?



Of course I know about the teams' chances in the city. I also know what you mean about being connected but this is Monty's first season. How is it that you'd like Monty to 'connect' is what I'd like to know? Payton and Brees haven't been together for less than a year like Monty has with his players. Monty has had conversations with Payton and has been around the Saints practices. I'm sure Payton has filled him in on how the people of this city are. I'll bet as long as the Saints are winning Saints fans also won't care as much about Payton playing or not playing the local home kid either. I know the Hornets have failed to connect for whatever reason. Most reason seems to be because Shinn turned a lot of people off. Shinn was the owner, they brought the Hornets name and colors from Charlotte with them, they were here for 2-3 seasons before they went to OKC because of a Katrina and Shinn and Byron Scott talked of the team staying in OKC. When they were in OKC, they refused to call them New Orleans Hornets. They were Your Hometown Hornets. People didn't like that. Is that Monty's fault? Monty has been out in the community. Dell Demps has too. Fans have a hard time connecting because of the relo threats that have been placed in the lease by an owner that is no longer owner and benchmarks that keep being brought up and people don't like threats being thrown into their faces. Oh yeah, I know all I need to know about this teams chances in the city. Just like Benson threatened to stay in San Antonio. But of course the Saints came back winning and have won a championship so people seem to have 'forgotten'. People also need to stop comparing a franchise that has been here for 40+ years to one that hasn't even been here for 10 yet. That's another thing with this city. For a lot of these people it's Saints or bust. Back in 07-08 when the Hornets were winning they had a lot of bandwagoners jump on. That's what they were. Bandwagoners. Did you see how many people were cheering for Boston last night? That was pathetic. Did they fly here from Boston? I doubt it. David West hardly ever tweets but he tweeted about the wierd atmosphere in the arena last night. Hornets analysts did as well. That was sad. It takes two to connect. The Hornets changed up the coloring a bit (not as much as they should) but they've held onto the team name. The tried incorporating the Fleur de Bee logo to make it more New Orleans. Perhaps if Chouest and Mo Bart and his group decide to buy the team, then it will be more New Orleans friendly to some. Or maybe they should hire a New Orleans native to coach the team too and have all local kids play for the Hornets. Then I guess they will have then connected to the city. I ask you, what do you think Monty and/or the Hornets need to do to connect to the city? 

When Sean Payton was in his first year, did he know all about Mardi Gras? Did he know all there is to know about it? Had he ever been to Mardi Gras? Maybe he had, maybe he hadn't. Is Sean Payton as religious as Monty Williams is? Again, I ask you, how exactly would you like Monty and/or the Hornets to connect to the fans and to the city?

I'm not crazy about Monty. But I don't dislike him either. I know what kinds of mistakes he's made. But he's a rookie and he has some things to learn.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Uhm. Yes? But sorry but they were already really really popular just for coming to New Orleans after Katrina willingly.


You really think they came back to New Orleans willingly? Paul Tagliabue made Benson come back because he was indeed threatening to stay in San Antonio. See, this is what I mean when I say how people have forgotten about how ugly Benson was after Hurricane Katrina. Winning wipes all the ugly away for some people. Again, I know the Saints will always be #1 in this city because they've been here for decades, their owner is local and they've won. Football is #1 in most cities that have other pro sports in them.



> LeBlanc is largely credited with giving the Saints an image makeover. Despite having bought the team to keep it in New Orleans, her grandfather has widely been seen as a ruthless opportunist—demanding government subsidies to keep the team around. Just after Hurricane Katrina, his persona hit a new low, when he threatened to move the Saints to San Antonio or Los Angeles.



http://www.1012corridor.com/news/2010/nov/01/franchise-player/

Saints fans should be thankful for Rita and Paul Tagliabue for making sure that teams comes back to NOLA.




> Still, there are some in New Orleans who cannot forget the way Benson played footsie with San Antonio, Texas, in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. When his team played three games there after the hurricane, there was a question whether the Saints would ever come home. Maybe they would move to San Antonio permanently. Maybe Los Angeles.
> 
> "It was different than most people think," the elder Benson said. "It was just a matter of working through circumstance. We moved to San Antonio because we couldn't play in New Orleans, but that whole year we continued working on getting back to New Orleans."
> 
> ...


http://www.tampabay.com/sports/foot...-irsay-a-model-for-good-nfl-ownership/1070575

I agree, fans and cities don't like to be threatened. Fans and the city were threatened by a guy that wasn't even local. A lot of people have been turned off by that. That's not Monty's fault. That was wayyy before Monty Williams. People were ticked with Benson, but because the team came back, and have won, people have forgotten all about that. Also, it was easier for a team that plays 8 weekend home games to come home faster than a team that had to play 41 home games during mostly the week with a much lower population.


----------

